# Just learning League of Legends



## THX-1138 (Nov 27, 2011)

I like Cho'Gath, he's my favorite champ(gameplay-wise). But I haven't played many, just him Rize and Shaco. I was playing on a friend's account. I really want to earn Cho'Gath on my account. Any advice? What champs should I get? Gameplay advice?


----------



## Dozmonic (Nov 27, 2011)

It has been quite some time since I played, but Cho'Gath worked well as an off tank, crowd control and harrassing. 

http://www.mobafire.com/league-of-legends/build/a-gentlemans-way-of-playing-chogath-86284 was the general item build I used when I played him.

My favourite character to use when I played was Lee Sin


----------



## THX-1138 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had originally wanted to get champs based solely on their lore and appearance, but I played Shaco(who's awesome) and I sucked. So I feel like I need to get an idea of how to play them before I get them. Cho'Gath is pretty awesome anyway, he's like a creature from "the Void", aka LoL hell.

Has anyone noticed how unoriginal LoL is with their champs? Practically evry one I've seen is copying something.
Shaco=the Joker
Gangplank=just a generic pirate
Master Yi=somewhat original, but very Jedi-like
Cho'Gath=violator from Spawn comics
Shen=Mortal Kombat ninja
The list goes on...


----------

